# Prime Day may have given a boost



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-day-of-sales-drives-us-prime-membership/

A market research firm says they believe Amazon got a jump in membership because of the big sales day last July (seems like ages ago!). Mind you, these aren't official Amazon figures. If I understand correctly they also claim that 46 percent of Amazon customers are Prime members, which sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-day-of-sales-drives-us-prime-membership/
> 
> A market research firm says they believe Amazon got a jump in membership because of the big sales day last July (seems like ages ago!). Mind you, these aren't official Amazon figures. If I understand correctly they also claim that 46 percent of Amazon customers are Prime members, which sounds ridiculous to me.


I dunno . . . . most people I know shop at Amazon. In the case of couples, usually each one has their own account. In most of those cases one of them is a prime member and has the other person as a sharer for shipping purposes.


----------

